# Lost of Boost after APR Turbo Muffler Delete Installaion?



## alberto59 (May 20, 2014)

Hey guys just wondering since I have not seen any threads with this issue. Just got my APR Turbo Muffler delete installed today and I can definitely feel a loss of power. It just doesn't have that kick any more. I am at APR ECU Stage 1 and love the extra power in my car but after the install it feels like I have lost all that power. It just feels like it was when it was stock. 

Is there a possibility that my turbo muffler delete was installed wrong? Is there a possibility that there is boost leak some where? I am heading back to the shop tomorrow to try and redo the installation and see if something went wrong if not I am reinstalling the Stock Turbo muffler and see if my power comes back on. I am devastated at the fact I was planning on going to the track tomorrow and now my car feels like it has been castrated. 

Any ideas on what could of happened? 

I will appreciate any comments. Thanks!


----------



## drquibley (Apr 11, 2015)

Check the hose clamps on the discharge side. Perhaps a boost leak is present. I had my muffler delete installed and If anything.. its louder and maybe a little more boost.. or responsive boost... but I have experienced any issues with mine. I would check for boost leak though to be sure.


----------



## alberto59 (May 20, 2014)

drquibley said:


> Check the hose clamps on the discharge side. Perhaps a boost leak is present. I had my muffler delete installed and If anything.. its louder and maybe a little more boost.. or responsive boost... but I have experienced any issues with mine. I would check for boost leak though to be sure.


Thanks for your reply. I will definitely look at the hose clamps. To be honest we didn't do anything else on the car today and everybody told me that this is a straight forward simple mod. So basically thats the only thing that couldve gone wrong with the installation?


----------



## jiannu (Jun 10, 2015)

alberto59 said:


> Thanks for your reply. I will definitely look at the hose clamps. To be honest we didn't do anything else on the car today and everybody told me that this is a straight forward simple mod. So basically thats the only thing that couldve gone wrong with the installation?


I would also check the delete to see if it came with or if the gasket came off? Without the gasket properly on, I would imagine the turbo pressure would leak.....

Keep us updated as I too have bought a turbo delete but never installed it...


----------



## 1998GTIVR6 (Nov 28, 2005)

Very likely a boost leak


----------



## alberto59 (May 20, 2014)

I will check on all of that this morning. Will Let you guys know. Thanks


----------



## alberto59 (May 20, 2014)

Guys just wanted to let you know that it was a poor Turbo Muffler delete install. The installer did not adjust it thoroughly all the way to the back of the gasket. To make it worst he had forgotten to put the original o-ring in place so there was definitely a leak. It all seems fine now. 

Thanks for the replys.


----------



## lamchop (Oct 12, 2009)

Good to hear that you got it figured out and everything is fine


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

lamchop said:


> Good to hear that you got it figured out and everything is fine


+1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crackkills (Mar 10, 2007)

alberto59 said:


> Guys just wanted to let you know that it was a poor Turbo Muffler delete install. The installer did not adjust it thoroughly all the way to the back of the gasket. To make it worst he had forgotten to put the original o-ring in place so there was definitely a leak. It all seems fine now.
> 
> Thanks for the replys.


So your turbo probably spun it's ass off trying to build the requested boost an possibly caused premature wear. Boost leaks are not a good thing. Hope you don't have any issues down the road.


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

crackkills said:


> So your turbo probably spun it's ass off trying to build the requested boost an possibly caused premature wear. Boost leaks are not a good thing. Hope you don't have any issues down the road.


I dont think thats how it works............


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Spoooolin said:


> I dont think thats how it works............


I bet he thinks his compressor/turbine only spins when he steps on the gas


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

high_octaneGTI said:


> I bet he thinks his compressor/turbine only spins when he steps on the gas


I actually started typing a response, then deleted it. Its like the entry level techs I train....sometimes, you just gotta skip that subject and circle back around later and hope they picked something up between now and then lol.


----------

